# Bailey comes home tomorrow!



## Baileysmama (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

So tomorrow my baby boy comes home. I have a 4 hour drive to go pick him up but I'm super excited. Anyone have any tips on how to keep him safe and happy for the car trip considering its a bit of a trek? I have a crate, a couple toys, bedding, and food and water. Am I missing anything? I'm bringing pee pads because I don't want to risk putting him on the ground since he's not fully vaccinated. So any other things you can think of or any personal experiences will be very helpful...thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

